
New industry develops around sucking carbon dioxide out of atmosphere - elorant
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/new-industry-develops-around-sucking-carbon-dioxide-out-of-atmosphere-1.5410203
======
cbgonz
I always wondered why there´s so little of these technical approaches to
remove greenhouse gasses from the atmosphere and all efforts seem to go toward
achieving a (hugely difficult) change in human behaviour in order to prevent
their emission.

